# ATIS Tech course 2010?



## colesma (13 Jun 2010)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone here is waiting to start the ATIS Tech course in Kingston?  IF there are, when does the course start? And if anyone knows, what are the course hours like?


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jun 2010)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/94701/post-945052/topicseen.html#new


----------

